# How soon did home doppler work?



## oceandreams

If anyone has one of those home dopplers, how soon could you hear a heartbeat? I'm getting nervous, and thinking about renting one.


----------



## MadamRose

I got a doppler, not even one as they use in the hsopital and it picked up heartbeats at 13weeks. Dont try and use it much before 12 as you probverly wouldnt get any thing and would get worried


----------



## Samemka

I found LOs heartbeat at 9 weeks exactly but it was VERY difficult and I'd find it then lose it again and not be able to find it again, so I think it was pot luck. I found it again at 10 weeks and from about 10 1/2 weeks I could find it everytime, but thats probably cos I know where to look now.


----------



## lori

I found the heartbeat consistently from 9 weeks on, but it's very normal not to hear it until weeks later. I may have been lucky for a few reasons: 1) I used to work in L&D, so have lots of experience using dopplers and finding the heartbeat at various stages, and 2) I'm fairly slim (or at least I was until a few weeks ago). 

If you do decide to rent a doppler, I would suggest trying it when you have an appointment or ultrasound booked. My doctor picked it up with his doppler a few days before I was able to. When I tried at home after my appointment, I was disappointed but not stressed because I had just heard my bubs and knew that it was my technique and/or the doppler that was the problem. I had an ultrasound a few days later, and so I tried it again and SUCCESS! Once I found it, I was able to find it every time after that.

Good luck! Using the doppler has been an amazing experience for me. Every time I started to feel panicky or stressed, I could stop it there just by listening to my baby. I listened to it fairly regularly until I started to feel movements, and it's been one of the most beautiful parts of my pregnancy so far.


----------



## Tulip

I use a SonolineB and have been able to pick up the hb since 9+4, Munchkin has been a right little show-off. I'm aware that it's not usual to find it that early and with such ease x


----------



## the_key2005

hi I just tried my sonotrax fetal pocket monitor for the first time today at 8wks and we were able to hear baby's heartbeat. Took a while but we got it in the end.


----------



## veganmum2be

i wouldn't reccomend dopplers after the worry mines caused me.
and i really wouldn't reccomend trying until after 12 weeks.
xx


----------



## mommy43

hi i have a mas baby watcher found bubs at 8 weeks but it was pure chance i didnt find it again till about 13 weeks i think it depends on the type of doppler as well some are better than others my mw didnt even try till 12 weeks i guess because they are so small at that stage they can easily hide


----------



## millwallrose4

I too have the MAS doppler and heard the heartbeat from 9 weeks with my last, and started trying with this one at 11weeks and heard it straight away.


----------



## jennyellen13

iv got the hi bebe with the lcd screen, found heartbeat at 11weeks but it was hard to find and i did panic after not being able to find it for ages. i seem to find it easier now as i know where baby is but will sometimes take 10mins before i find it. i recommend getting one with an lcd screen as it tells you the beats per min and that helps find out where everything is and whats what. xx


----------



## KatienSam

i found it at 9 weeks with my daughter i believe. will try again this time from about 8 weeks xx


----------



## amygwen

I wouldn't recommend getting a doppler either because a lot of women have a hard time finding the HB and then it causes unnecessary worries. But, I personally on my own was not able to find the heartbeat until about 28 weeks, so you can imagine.. I was always freaking out between doctor's appointments thinking there'd be no HB.


----------



## KatienSam

defo only for those who wouldnt worry too much if you couldnt find it... This early on baby can easily hide behind pubic bone and not be found by doppler.


----------



## Samemka

Thought I'd add that I found the HB on the Hi Bebe at 9 weeks, and easily from 10 weeks cos I knew where to look, and what position to angle the doppler in.

But I used an angelsounds today and it took me 30 mins to find it - VERY hard because it was difficult to get the angle right cos the angelsounds is bulky whereas the Hi Bebe is a probe.

If you're v.early on I'd def recommend renting a Hi Bebe - mine was £9.95 a month from ebay!


----------



## 3xscharmer

9 weeks 6 days with a sonoline B (LCD screen) - have had no problems finding it since!!


----------



## lolly25

I found my babe from 10 weeks this time and with my son it was from 11 weeks, my sonicaid is quite bulky thou. Also ive gone days before with not finding it as babes so small if it wants to hide it can easily and not be found. I use mine with caution as i know at this stage my baby can hide x x The babies heartbeat is at least twice as fast as your own anything slower and youve most probably picked up your own x


----------

